# Ok I find some strange things funny UPDATE 3



## bigsyd




----------



## SteviedTT

:lol: :lol: Brilliant, we obviously have a similar sense of humour


----------



## YELLOW_TT

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## AwesomeJohn

Very funny


----------



## hibster

love these, are there arny more?


----------



## davelincs

Very good Syd :lol:


----------



## jays_225

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mark Davies

Saw this early this morning and still giggling about it 7 hours later. Nice one Syd.


----------



## fiftyish

Best post for ages :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## R70 TTC

fiftyish said:


> Best post for ages :lol: :lol: :lol:


I agree. Bloody brilliant!


----------



## TTchan

Love it....hilarious :lol: :wink:


----------



## BrianR

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Great post really want to see more


----------



## Magenta

Oh please let there be more of these! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigsyd




----------



## BrianR

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt

Get that dog put down or start using iMessage he is going to cost you a fortune


----------



## fiftyish

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Magenta

I LOVE these! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell

Funny:


----------



## WozzaTT

I follow him on Twitter. Well funny!


----------



## robokn

Fantastic made me and the puppy laugh


----------



## Ikon66

merged topics


----------



## TTchan

lmao keep these coming, there brilliant lol :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

Excellent :lol: :lol:

Some more


----------



## merlin c

I am crying now, BRILLIANT :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Up, UP and away


----------



## bigsyd




----------



## Phil_RS

Great! Everyone at work things I'm crazy for laughing at my desk!


----------



## Ikon66

Phil_RS said:


> Great! Everyone at work things I'm crazy for laughing at my desk!


bet the boss isn't thinking that :wink:


----------



## bigsyd




----------



## Magenta

These just keep getting better and better! :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn

I love these :lol: :lol:


----------



## driveflatout

Keep em comin'!


----------



## BrianR

WozzaTT said:


> I follow him on Twitter. Well funny!


Hi, whats the name on twitter that you follow? I couldn't find it. Thanks


----------



## Nilesong

http://textfromdog.tumblr.com/

Enjoy!


----------



## YoungOldUn

Some more from the 'Dog'


----------



## merlin c

never, ever get fed up of tears running down my cheeks when reading these..Brilliant... :lol: :lol: [smiley=bigcry.gif] :lol:


----------



## Gazzer

syd what a find!!!!!! added to favs now just need to work out how to put them individually on face book


----------



## Dotti

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

